# ckeditor verzeichnisrechte



## iinside (10. November 2010)

Hey,

ich bin neu in Sachen Webprogrammierung und bin dabei, meine ersten Formulare mit GET und POST zu übermitteln, textareas wollt ich von vorne herein mit einem WYSIWYG-Editor (CKedit) ersetzen.

Folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich die EXAKT selben Daten bei mir auf dem Xampp-localhost laufen lassen, funktioniert die Darstellung des CKEditors. Auf funpic (rein zum testen) bekomm ich aber ein 500er HTTP-Fehlermeldung, wenn ich auf die ressource des CKEditors zugreifen will. Kann das an Dateiberechtigungen liegen? wo kann ich die im zweifelsfall konfigurieren?

Danke im Voraus und viele Grüße,
Maxi


----------



## olqs (12. November 2010)

Hi,
Es wäre interessant welche 500er Fehlermeldung du bekommst. Aufs error Log des Webservers hast du wahrscheinlich aber keinen Zugriff, oder?

Gruss
olqs


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. November 2010)

Hi,

die Rechte für die Datei würde ich schonmal ausschließen, wenn du 500er Fehler bekommst. Diese tauchen normalerweise bei einer Fehlkonfoguration des Servers oder eines Server-Internen Fehlers auf (Erklärung: Klick)

Kannst du nichts genaueres darüber sagen? Wie olqs schon angemerkt hat wäre der präzise Code sehr hinfreich, ebenso wie ein Blick in die entsprechende Passage der Logbücher.

Gruß
BK


----------

